# X-mas Trade off!!



## swizzle (Nov 26, 2006)

I have two bottles picked out. One is a whiskey and one is a wheaton repro from my son's collection. My son's collection is getting bigger and he's looking for a smaller bottle to replace the bigger one he's trading. So let the trading begin. First post that's willing to do a trade is the one who gets the trade. Swizzle 

 The whiskey has been traded. Swiz 
 The Wheaton Repro's been traded. Swiz

 Nothing left to trade at this time!!


----------



## swizzle (Nov 30, 2006)

No one interesed? The whiskey isn't a plain jane. Well I guess we all have until christmas. Swizzle


----------



## capsoda (Nov 30, 2006)

I'll take you up on it. How about a nice Udolpho Wolfe Schiedam Aromatic Schnapps, 8in amber.


----------



## swizzle (Nov 30, 2006)

I think I'd be getting the better deal there. I've been wanting a wolfie ever since I first seen one. That's up to you capsoda. If you want to trade I'll be more then happy to. Do you want to know what you'd be trading for? If so I'll PM you in case you change your mind and someone else wants it. Swizzle


----------



## capsoda (Nov 30, 2006)

Hey Jason, Its in the spirit of giving not receiving. I said I was up for it so trade away. At least I thought that was what the idea of it was. I will send what I have and take What I receive and it will go in my display. PM me your address.


----------



## swizzle (Dec 1, 2006)

O.K. The whiskey is a done deal for sure. Anyone's kid wanna get in on the christmas trade. I got a large wheaton from my son's collection and looking to trade for something small and cute to go with his miniture collection. Swizzle


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 1, 2006)

Hey Jason...

 The last time Obi-wan-Capsoda said that,    he was attacked by lobsters....[]  I seen it... was a horrible sight!!!![&o]
 covered him head to foot and he hasn't been himself since...[X(]

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Dec 2, 2006)

I got even with them over growed crawdads latter on. They was good too.[]


----------



## swizzle (Dec 2, 2006)

I love those oversized crawdads they're just as tasty as the creek crawfish we got here only a lot more meat. I do remember seeing that pic once. Can you repost it? Swizzle


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 3, 2006)

hey swizzle id be up for a trade to. i have a few small wheaton repos or a coulpe of nice milks an some perfums,sodas maybe a bitters peanut butters an some older utilty bottles  or plain flasks that have great color just no embossing allso have some embossed stuff to most are very common tho. my have to give some one a two for one deal . would  want who ever recived to get the deal .loves chistmas an like to see people happy so any one interested drop me a line . good luck diggen an merry chistmas all. bill


----------



## swizzle (Dec 3, 2006)

Are you trading the wheaton for your kid or yourself? If its for your kid I'll tell you which one it is, if its for you I'll keep it a secret. As far as what I want for a trade, it doesn't really matter. Its for my 3yr old and he won't care what it is. For the time being he has limited shelf space so the mini's are a plus. Swizzle


----------



## capsoda (Dec 3, 2006)

You mean this one. That dadbuen Wayne (SouthernMaineDiver) tricked me into that shot. Here I will cover your big ass with this towel he says and then snached the towel away and dumped the lobsters. He did give me a Mic afterward so I forgave him.[]


----------



## swizzle (Dec 3, 2006)

I showed my Ma the pic she say's "It's probably the crab in his crotch that killed him" lmao. I have to say that is the worst case of crabs I've ever seen. I laugh everytime I see that pic. Thanx for reposting it capsoda. That's a funny @$$ pic. Swizzle


----------



## Ace of spades (Dec 3, 2006)

"WORST CASE OF CRABS I HAVE EVER SEEN" Oh man that's funny[][][][][][][][][] I have a bottle up for xmas exchange, Anybody interested?

Ace of spades


----------



## capsoda (Dec 3, 2006)

its all in a days work. Or should I say its all in a days play because thats what I work at.[]


----------



## Bixel (Dec 3, 2006)

I have a few Ontario sodas up for trade. You can take your pick as to which 1 or 2 you want. Let me know if anybody is interested.

 Kyle

 Hey Ace, what you got for trade?


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 4, 2006)

hey swizzle my hole collection will all be the boys some day but for right now i guess you would say its mine.hes 6. so will keep this a secret. will make good for your boy . will tell ya what id send if ya like.has a lot of really small bottles to like very old finger nail polishes that are embossed with lines or small perfums to an the wheatons of course one which is real small. im me if ya like. like i said i really love chistmas. good luck diggen.bill


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 5, 2006)

hey swizzle got your e-mail let me know if you got my reply not sure if it went thro. thanks agian an merry chistmas .bill


----------



## swizzle (Dec 5, 2006)

Yup I got all the info I needed and your package should be in the mail tomorrow or the next day for sure. Thanx for the trade. Swizzle


----------



## swizzle (Dec 14, 2006)

Well I got a trade for me and my son and now I'm hoping to get one for my wifey. I have a figural wine to trade. My wifey likes blue bottles. Any takers? Oh yeah, Hey capsoda and dollarbill I got both of your packages o.k. Hope you got mine o.k. as well. Swizzle


----------



## capsoda (Dec 14, 2006)

Yup, its unner da tree.


----------



## swizzle (Dec 15, 2006)

Still looking for a trade for my wifey. I have other bottles as well that I can trade. Just let me know what catagory any of you might be interested in. Swizzle


----------



## swizzle (Dec 16, 2006)

I also have art deco soda's, blob top beers, embossed meds, food bottles, 3 piece mold whiskey's and beer, milks and more. Anyone else? My wifey is feeling left out. I really owe it to her to try to get a good bottle so I'll make the trade as sweet as I can. Swizzle


----------



## capsoda (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey Jason, What does she like. I got some Pensacola SS Cokes but the could use a tumble and I got alot of other bottles too.


----------



## swizzle (Dec 17, 2006)

I was hoping something blue. She loves the cobalt and her favorite bottle is one of those wheaton president repro's. I wouldn't care if its a repro or not. I've got bromo's and milk of magnesia that I can give her as well. I was kinda hoping for something a little different. Worse comes to worse I'll get something off of ebay and tell her I got it through the trade off. Swizzle


----------



## capsoda (Dec 18, 2006)

Hey Josh, Don't have anything in cobalt. The wife keeps the cobalt bottles out of my reach.


----------



## swizzle (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey you tried man. I'm really happy with the trade that we already did. I hope you like what you got. I dug 3 of those and the one you got is the best of the 3. The offer is still out there. Any takers? Swizzle


----------



## swizzle (Dec 25, 2006)

Well what a grand christmas this was. I want to thank capsoda and dollarbill for their x-mas trades. I was very pleased with what I recieved. Although I didn't get one for my wifey I did give her 2 of my cobalt beauties. My son loves his new whistling wheaton and I love the wolfies. They both have some shelf space and a warm home. Merry Christmas to all and I hope you love your gifts as much and more then the ones that we received. Happy Holidays to all. Swizzle


----------



## capsoda (Dec 25, 2006)

Hey Jason, Love the whiskey. Very beautiful rootbeer color and the V8 thingy is the horn button/lightswitch from an early 30s Ford truck. It goes on the wall of my shop.

 Merry Christmas!!!

 Oh yeah, I didn't get a chance to call you back the other evening but I will call you tomorrow after the holiday stuff is over.


----------



## swizzle (Dec 25, 2006)

O.K. as far as I know I'll be home for most of the day tomorrow (playing with my son's toys). It was quite hectic here the other day. We had a house full with 31 people. Nothing like a little family get together. The numbers have thinned out a bit over the years but the love is still there. I'll talk to you soon. Swizzle


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 25, 2006)

hey jason loved the wheaton has a place beside an ec booze wheaton .thanks an like you iam playen with my sons toys MERRY CHISTMAS .AND GOOD LUCK DIGGEN..... BILL


----------

